# Modified armrest to slide forward



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

Many on this forum have complained about the design of the Tiguan’s armrest that cannot be slid forward to get a comfortable position to support one’s elbow.
I modified my armrest so now slides forward. 

Here’s what I did:



Remove the cover from the back of the console. Working up from the bottom carefully it can be popped off. Disconnect the two cables.
Remove the air conditioning duct (two Torx screws).
Remove the armrest mechanism (two Torx screws behind the duct).
Place the armrest upside down on the workbench.
Remove the underside cover of the armrest. It simply pops off.
Remove the armrest pad (five Torx screws) leaving just the armrest base attached to the hinge mechanism.
Remove the armrest base from the two arms of the hinge mechanism (four Torx screws).
Using a Dremel carefully remove the ridges that prevent the hinge mechanism arms from sliding forward and backward.
Cut notches at the back of the armrest base so the two arms can slide out.
Line up the armrest pad with the base and cut two notches in the pad so the two arms can slide out.
Check to be sure that the arms can slide in the armrest base. It’s a friction fit and requires a bit of effort.
Cut the curved hinge arm covers from the base and attach them to the hinge arms with cable ties.
Put the hinge arms in place in the base, but do not install the screws.
Reattach the armrest pad to the base and pump the underside cover into place.
Reinstall the armrest mechanism, the duct, and the console back cover.

Some of my Dremel cuts were messy and I did not install a stop to prevent the armrest sliding too far forward. This is a BIG improvement! 

My next step is to find a Golf adjustable armrest and see if it can be adapted.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Any pictures to go with your experiment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Those cuts 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Those cuts


HAHHAHAA



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Those cuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ****ing dying laughing over here     

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

